# help with portable tablesaw choice



## dfv (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm having some trouble choosing between the bosch 4000 and the ridgid 2400 portable table saws. Does anybody have experience with both saws? 
Here are my priorities:
1)I will be using the saw in my shop and portability is not an issue.
2)accuracy is extremely important. This, for the time being, will be my primary tablesaw for as fine a work as I can get out of it.
3)quality of fence and miter gauge .
4)and of course, durability. I know bosch's reputation but I'm unfamiliar with ridgid.
My tendency is towards bosch and it's real hard to turn away from that product line even though the ridgid looks as good on paper. I've seen that fine homebuilding gave the bosch it's editor's choice but then I've seen reviews that insist that the ridgid has a better fence and thicker table. Than you all in advance for any help you can offer me.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The number one asset of a portable jobsite saw is "portability", and though they are capable, their accuracy, fences, miter gauges, and durability typically fall short of the same aspects of a full size stationary saw. Since you're number one requirement says that "... portability is not an issue", and your number two requirement is accuracy, I'm wondering why you'd choose a portable over a stationary saw? The stationary saws have several advantages overall with nearly no downside relative to a portable. The Ridgid 3650 contractor saw is on sale for ~ $467.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I second that. I bought a portable table saw, because, well I need portability. If you don't actually move it around much, look into the Ridgid 3650, or maybe one of the Grizzly saws... 

I have used Ridgid tools on the job, and as a hobbyist for 20 years now, and have never had a failure.


----------



## dfv (Mar 16, 2008)

knotscott said:


> The number one asset of a portable jobsite saw is "portability", and though they are capable, their accuracy, fences, miter gauges, and durability typically fall short of the same aspects of a full size stationary saw. Since you're number one requirement says that "... portability is not an issue", and your number two requirement is accuracy, I'm wondering why you'd choose a portable over a stationary saw? The stationary saws have several advantages overall with nearly no downside relative to a portable. The Ridgid 3650 contractor saw is on sale for ~ $467.


As soon as I sent off my question I realized I hadn't clearly described why I need a portable. I built a very small (800 sq. ft.) house on my property as a temporary home while I get ready to build my permanent house. My present "shop" is a 10' long by 3' deep cabinet built on to the side of the house. The upper section opens to my work table via a full length awning door. The lower section houses my jointer, vac and table saw. Aside from size restraints, the portability of the saw is only important in terms of being able to roll it out into position where my work table serves as the outfeed table. I said portability wasn't important because I won't be loading it and taking it to sites. But I will be moving it in and out of the lower cabinet frequently. Also, even though it will be in the cabinet it will be subject to weather to some extent - dampness, and being used outdoors whenever it is in use. I'd hate to have a cast iron table in that situation - keeping my jointer clean is work enough. Lastly, when my house is built, the cabin I'm in now will be my shop and I'll then buy a stationary saw and this portable will be used for ripping of rough lumber and taken to jobs.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

General International has an interesting choice. The 50-090K  is cast iron with an internal belt drive induction motor that's mounted on a portable stand and is slightly smaller than a full size saw. It's about the same size as the larger jobsite saws but offers more of the precision, durability, and mass of the bigger saws than the aluminum and plastic portables. It's the only saw I know of like it, and I think it offers an interesting set of features.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are some reasons I bought the Ridgid instead of the Bosch..

Ridgid has a nicer fence.

I didn’t like the two piece measuring guide for the fence on the Bosch, it just seemed awkward to use to me.

The Ridgid has a nice one piece tape measure type fence measuring guide, very smooth .

The Bosch has less table space in front of the blade.

The Ridgid has a tee slot miter gauge slot.

I like the having choice of either using the gravity drop or the crank option to crank the blade for making angled cuts. The Bosch maybe that way to , I can’t remember.

The Bosch has nice rolling pneumatic tires, but I have enough tires in my shop to worry about keeping pumped up.

To me the Ridgid’s table has the feel of a bigger table saw.

The Bosch seemed to have a better fit and finish.

The Bosch seems to have a nicer cart, but the Ridgid cart is a cinch to use.

The blade guard on the Ridgid is real easy to remove and put back on, Just knob screw on and off.

The Ridgid has the lifetime warranty and was less money.

I wish HD would carry all the accessories for the Ridgid.

You are limited with portable saws as far as capability.
If I had a large shop I would have a full size table saw for sure.

I have a small shop, my shop has to be a mechanical, electrical and hobby woodworking shop and the size
and portablity of the 2400 was the ticket for me. And yes it was a hard decision between the Bosch and 
the Ridgid they both are really nice portable saws.


Just my two cents….

Dave.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

I think that the Rigid is a little better choice for a couple of reasons. 1. the price is better. 2. The blade is enclosed for better dust extraction and it has larger wheels that allow it to go over rough terrain better. It also has a very nice fence too.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Ridgid:*

I have several Ridgid tools, very good quality, never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

When I looked at that general machinery saw I swear it is built by the same people that make the Rigid. Same fence design and same front rail design. The zero clearence inserts also look like a perfect match for a Rigid. Having a cast iron top would make it heavier but I am not sure if it would mesh with the lighter weight construction of the rest of the saw. An interesting choice though indeed!


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Davet pretty well summed it up. I looked at both and bought the Ridgid. Plus, locally the Bosch was $150 more the the Ridgid, not counting the 10% off coupon from HD. You can't go wrong wth either one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jistincase said:


> When I looked at that "General International" saw I swear it is built by the same people that make the Rigid. Same fence design and same front rail design. The zero clearence inserts also look like a perfect match for a Rigid. Having a cast iron top would make it heavier but I am not sure if it would mesh with the lighter weight construction of the rest of the saw. An interesting choice though indeed!


It's more similar to the Ridgid 3650 than the Ridgid 2400 but it has an internal motor vs the 3650's "outie", and is nearly identical to the Jet Workshop 708100 hybrid. It has a cast iron table mounted trunnion system with a cast blade shroud/arbor carriage that's similar to the Ridgid 3650's and the Jet's. It's essentially a hybrid with a 25" deep table (2" short of standard) on a stowable rolling base.... similar guts to a hybrid, belt drive system, and beefy induction motor....very different from most portables. It looks like a terrific solution to a homeshop that's short on space, and when transporting it from jobsite to jobsite isn't a common occurrence. 250# makes it harder to get in and out of a truck, but it's more portable than most full size cast iron saws.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've owned and used Ridgid Tools to make a living for a long time, and have always been happy with them. HOWEVER, The Ridgid table saws, especially the 2400 have a reputation for having a very short arbor shaft, which makes fitting a full stack dado set onto the arbor immpossible. Something you might consider in your purchasing descision if you haven't already made it... I was doing some reading on the Freud SD206 stack dado set, and that 2400 gets a LOT of swearing at over this Dado set not fitting... And 6 inch stack dadoes aren't exactly super common I am finding out...


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

Good thought on the arbor shaft db. I never thought about that being a problem with the Rigid though. I guess I need to cover all the bases before I start giving my opinions.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll give my thumbs up on the Rigid saw. Own one for my job trailer and love it.


----------

